# Child custody



## BHF (Apr 14, 2012)

Just looking for some advice

I have shared custody of a 5 year old child for nearly 4 years. Due to my severe anxiety and situational depression I worked under the table. (when i could). My child is my happiness and my illness didnt interfere with my parenting. I have documented stuff that I have been taking msjor care of the child.

However, my doctor suggested I go on disability or welfare. On disability I am allowed to make $800 which would make my income $2400 sfter tax. On welfare it would be around 1k per month

Now if I go on either of these, how is the gonna judge look at that. What do I say when they ask "if u cant work how can u parent"? Ex wants full custody because of my unemployment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

There are some mental disabilities that will impact a child custody dispute and others that wil not. The two areas apply different standards. Under disability, they look at whether or not you can work, which could include looking at your ability to care for a child. A custody dispute looks at the best interest of the child, which can properly consider your emotional/mental health. You have a tough issue here. They can impact each other, but not necessarily. Sadly, you need a family law attorney in your jurisdiction who is familiar with SSDI cases.


----------

